# Neues Boot!



## billabonc (12. Mai 2006)

Liebe bootsbesitzende Schleppangel-Gemeinde,

schon seit längerem beschäftige ich mich mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Boot zu kaufen. Von der Grösse her dachte ich an 6-7m (Länge) und 2.4-2.6m (Breite) - auf jeden Fall noch trailerbar. So ein Ding auf dem man eben Platz hat und auch mal getrost zu dritt/viert rausfahren kann. Eine Schlupfkabine sollte es auch haben.

Jetzt habe ich mir auf der diesjährigen BOOT in Düsseldorf mal das ein oder andere Modell angeschaut. Karnic, Trophy, etc. Mich würden mal Eure Boote bzw. Bootserfahrungen interessieren.

Ob nun gebraucht oder neu steht noch nicht fest. Hängt eigentlich von der Qualität der Gebrauchten ab, die nach ersten Recherchen nicht so berauschend war. Könnt ihr da eine besonders gute Website zum Thema gebrauchtem Bootskauf empfehlen (bitte nur wenn ihr eine Empfehlung habt gegooglet hab ich natürlich auch schon).

Zur nächsten Schleppangelsaison sollte es jedenfalls fertig sein.

Als kleines "Dankeschön" stelle in den nächten Tagen einen tollen Rügen-bericht über den neuen Lachsrekord, der dort aufgestellt wurde rein.

Gruss

billabonc


----------



## HD4ever (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

hatte neulich ähnliche Frage ....  :q
guckst du *hier* ... ansonsten sind einige gute links auf der homepage vom BAC angegeben !
Finanziell hat es bei mir nur zu ner Orkney 440 gelangt - aber um einiges besser wären nätütlich die Orkney 590 o.ä.
aber bei der Größe die du haben willst gibt es bestimmt ne Mange guter Boote zur Auswahl !
viel Spaß beim suchen !!!!! #h


----------



## Karstein (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Darf´s auch ein bisserl Arvor sein? :m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67470


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Was hältst du vom Quicksliver 640 Pilothouse ?

Evtl. nichts für Qualitätsenthusiasten .... ?

Uli


----------



## Lachsy (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Was hältst du vom Quicksliver 640 Pilothouse ?
> 
> Evtl. nichts für Qualitätsenthusiasten .... ?
> 
> Uli



warum Uli? wir haben die 560 KK .
Jedes boot hat seine vor und auch nachteile. Es fährt  hat hinten in der Plicht mehr platz als manche andere boote. Angeln mit 4 personen an board kein problem. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Wofür man sich auch entscheidet: Man bekommt in der Regel soviel, wie mal bezahlt: Will sagen - es gibt keine wirklichen Schnäppchen. Qualität kostet überall auf der Welt ihren Preis.
Ansonsten bringt die Debatte recht wenig - der Hormone wegen


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

@Lachsy : Jeep,hast ja recht.
Ich habe das 640 Pilothouse für mich selbst auch schon ausgeguggert .... fehlen nur noch die Taler (roundabout 13-15 tsd. wird es wohl "nackt" kosten).


Uli


----------



## Lachsy (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Die ganze diskussion welches boot hatten wir doch schon mal . Daraus war dann das bootsanglertreffen endstanden.

Hans welche hormone ? Cool Man  eher Adrenalin beim drill eines Dicken hechtes :q 

Ein angelboot sollte wohl meist anders aussehn, als die boote der leute die es als wochenend haus benutzen  Mit Gartenzwerge am steg :q :q und blumenkästen 

Ich glaube "das Angelboot" schlecht hin gibt es garnicht von der stange. Irgendwo muss jeder ein Kompromiss eingehn, oder? 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Hallo Clarissa,
es sind schon die Hormone - daher kommt aus solchen Threads selten etwas vernünftiges für den beratungsbedürftigen Neureeder heraus. Meine Erfahrung ist die, das du aus Bootsbesitzern erst dann die Wahrheit erfährst, wenn sie
das nächste Boot gekauft haben.
Ein weiteres Kennzeichen, wenn diese Frage auftaucht ist der Beginn der Antworten: "Also ich habe ein/ eine/......." - und dann kannst du es schon sehr stark relativieren.

Ist doch auch gut so. Wenn ich wieder an Bornholm denke, was da so abging. Es waren wirklich Boote von 2000 Euro bist 500.000 Euro Anschaffungspreis am Start. Es wurde mit offenen Booten, Centerkonsolen, Halbkajüten, Vollmatratzen mit Heckkabine, Fischkuttern, Segelbooten und was weiß ich noch alles geschleppt. Das Boot ist nur das Transportmittel - die Fische fängt
der/die Angler (mit dem Boot). Ich kenne kein Boot, das allein für Fisch garantiert - und ich kenne keine Boot, welches die Fänge von vornherein verhindert.
Jeder muß wissen, was er für seine Zwecke benötigt. Ein Boot, was ich wahrscheinlich in zwei Seasons allein durch meine häufigen Slipaktionen und langen Transportstrecken schrotte, wird jemand anderem sicher viel Jahre dienen, wenn er es nur zwei oder dreimal wirklich fordert.


----------



## Lachsy (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Stimmt hans, aber das kann ich noch nicht sagen ist ja unser erstes Boot. Aber hast schon recht. Habe ich vergleichsmöglichkeiten kann ich auch vorteil und nachteile des jeweiligen bootes sehn

Ich gebe auch zu, das ich bei unserem boot auf die kajüte bestanden habe 
Mit Kajüte (liebevoll Telefonzelle genannt )und bei wind macht das anlegen doppelt spaß . zb zum vertikalangeln in NL nur bedingt zu gebrauchen. Aber hier wurde bei uns ja der kompromiss gemacht, soll auf die ostsee wie auch im Binnenwasser. Im sommer gehste inne kajüte kaputt, bzw der kaptain ............im meisten fall Winni, ausser in NL da schipper ich schon mal. 

Das ware ja was wenn das Boot den Fisch bringt , aber es macht halt spaß mit dem Boot auf den seen herumzuschippern. Wenn was beisst gut, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm oder? 
Und ein hobby braucht der mann ja auch :g  

Nur der markt von booten ist soooooo riesig, und das passende zu finden sau schwer, oft happert es oft an den Pinunsen, nicht jeden hat mal ebend 20-40 T inne tasche. Aber du wirst mir recht geben mit dem Boot allein ist es ja nicht getan, dann fängt das Geldausgeben erst an #t . Von der motorwartung rede ich erstmal garnicht , oft apotheken |rolleyes 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Kennt ihr die Definition für Boot?

_ein großes Loch im Wasser, wo man sein Geld reinschmeißt!_


----------



## clava (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

krr krr krr krr krr, hi ha tsstss :m :m :m


----------



## Käptn Ahab (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Moin Dolfin

Ich würde noch etwas verfeinert Sagen:"Ein großes BEZIEHUNGSGEFÄHRDENDES Loch......."

Gruß


----------



## clava (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Moin Ahab,

schenk Deiner Beziehung ein Pferd, dann klappt das. Am besten ein altes Pferd, das braucht besonders viel Pflege und ist auch nicht so teuer #h .


----------



## Lachsy (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

clava, und wat mach ich? ein pferd............nööööööööööööööö

ich fahre ja selber mit dem boot mit ..................:q  und ein pferd auch noch auf dem boot wird eng 

Aber ihr hat schon recht, ein teurer spaß, aber welches hobby ist billig.......nagut Kronkorken sammeln.

Also können wir frauen unseren männern das Boot, und ab zu dürfen wir ja mitfahren . Auch wenns es nur als lehrling ist :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

schau mal das ist eins von mir 22ft 25ps diesel 


und das andere ist das auf dem benutzerbild 4,3m und satte 5ps


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr die Definition für Boot?
> 
> _ein großes Loch im Wasser, wo man sein Geld reinschmeißt!_


 

STIMMT!!!!!!:q :q :q


----------



## Deep Sea (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr die Definition für Boot?
> 
> _ein großes Loch im Wasser, wo man sein Geld reinschmeißt!_



Heute im Bootsshop gelesen:#h Es gibt zwei glückliche Tage im Leben eines Bootsbesitzers:

Der Tag, an dem er es kaufte.... und der Tag, an dem er es wieder verkaufte!|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Alles nur ne Frage wie groß man sich ausrüsten will .... :m
nach oben wie immer keine Grenzen gesetzt ...  |uhoh:   |kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Schöner Thread,

trotztdem gibts Grenzen der Unmöglichkeit (zu klein - und damit stets eine Bremse) und der Unnötigkeit (zu groß - der reine Luxus und anglerisch nicht erforderlich).
Kompromisse nach unten kommen dabei genauso schlecht weg, wie Kompromisse nach oben.


----------



## billabonc (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

So!

Um euch mal auf dem laufenden zu halten. Die "Shortlist" besteht zur Zeit aus ner Grady White 226 und ner Striper 21´6. gebraucht nur recht schwer zu finden....

Dank euch für eure Hilfe. Schon klar, dass kein Boot der Welt mehr Fisch garantiert (obwohl unter den Topten in Bornholm 3 mal ein Rocad Boot zu finden war....), aber es gibt eben Boote auf denen man sich sicherer fühlt, viele lebenserleichternde Dinge mitbringen, praktisch sind, nicht zuletzt gut aussehen usw.....

Bleibe weiter auf der Suche!


Gruss


billabonc


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Schau mal beim BAC rein. Da gibt ne gerauchte Gready White in der Größe.


----------



## Tiffy (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Moin billabonc,

bin die Tage beim rumstöbern über dieses Boot gestolpert. Bleibt zwar die Frage nach Motor ( 2 oder 4 Takt ) aber fragen kost ja nix  Klick mal an:

http://www.botentekoop.nl/vis_en_consoleboten/445568/Robalo_2140_1995.html

Nur mal so als Suchalternative . Die Grady White ist zwar wat schöner aber ich glaub die von der BAC Webside ist verkauft. Zur Sicherheit würd ich aber mal bei Joachim nachhaken.


----------



## Tüdel (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

Hi, auch wenn die 'Shortlist' schon steht möchte ich noch bekannt geben mit welchen Modellen ich liebäugelte, sofern ich mir ein neues Boot leisten wollte und könnte:

Entweder eine Saver 22 Cabin Fisher (www.saverboats.nl)

oder eine Karnic 2260 mit Diesel IB (auf keinen Fall die Weekender Version) (www.karnicboats.com)

Beide Boote haben die CE-Zertifizierung 'B', was m.E. zwar keine Sicherheit garantiert, aber zumindest eine höhere Seefestigkeit bedeutet als die 'C'-Norm.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## billabonc (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot!*

@ Dolfin: Ja, die von Sea Baby, ist aber leider schon wech! Hab das Ding Ende April zufällig live gesehen, Mike L. und Sea Baby waren einen Tag auch auf Rügen....Aber wie gesagt, ist schon verkauft. Hätt ich sofort genommen.

@ Tiffy: Danke für den Hinweis. Von dem Boot habe ich auch schon gehört - hat Osmose vom Feinsten!

@ Tüdel: Ja, auch die Karnic ist noch nicht ganz von der Liste. Michael Schuhwirth hat ja gerade neu aufgerüstet (s. www.schleppfischer.de)! Die Saverboats sind mir persönlich ein bissel zu klobig (Ist nur meine Meinung, möchte hier keinen Besitzer einer solchen angreifen - kann ja immer schnell eskalieren so etwas ;-) )

Nächste Woche gehts noch mal ab nach Rügen - "Season Closing" quasi, mal sehen was da noch geht.

Halte euch auf dem laufenden und bin dankbar für eure Tips! Klasse Forum!


Gruss billabonc

PS: 
Will hier ja nicht gross Werbung machen, aber wenn das neue Boot kommt, muss die Ryds ($85 FC) wech...wer Interesse hat - PN!


----------

